# Fertility treatment and breastfeeding



## loopylulu888 (Jul 6, 2013)

Strange question 

I'm still breastfeeding my 21month old and hope to continue for a while longer but also hoping to ttc baby no2 egg sharing . Obviously you can continue breastfeeding and still fall pregnant naturally but I'm wondering if you can undergo fertility treatment while breastfeeding or would it stop my milk or not be possible with drug transfer into milk ? Is that a stupid question ?
Lol


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I think it depends on your clinic.  As I have read posts on here, where someone had to have stopped breast feeding for 3 months before she could have treatment and another lady carried on breast feeding through treatment.

I would talk to the clinic you are planning to use.

Good luck
X


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

At my clinic they said I had to have stopped bf for 3 months first. They did a blood test after 1 month and my period had returned to normal when my son was around 9 months, and blood test came back fine so we're going ahead for #2 next month. I was sad that I had to stop bf earlier than I would have liked to but also want to move forward with our family! Good luck


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

I've been trying to find out about this too. I've heard some say that if your periods have been back regularly for several months, chances are it won't affect pregnancy rates (as you are most likely ovulating, so your body is receptive to pregnancy). Many clinics don't support it but some do. I think many doctors say to stop just in case it does affect things, rather than there being lots of evidence about it. I've yet to hear anything convincing either way and I've tried to research it a lot. Although certain medications wouldn't be suitable during breastfeeding, and hormone changes can mean your milk production will reduce. x


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

There's a support group on a certain social media site for women breastfeeding and undergoing fertility treatment. x


----------



## kitechick (Feb 21, 2014)

I had to give up breastfeeding my LO to start IVF as my consultant told me the drugs would get into my milk & impact my LO.  It broke my heart to stop at 7 months but in the bigger picture, and with age & time against me, I decided to do it.  Xx


----------

